# Who's playing GTA V online ?



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

XBL / Social Club = hyghwayman - Rank 36 & climbing 
Crew = Mature Gamers Unite w/ 31 members td










I have been having a blast with the online side of GTA V, managing to get through the tutorial race on Oct. 1st, though after making it to a rank of 22 my character disappeared along with my apartment and cars, my $$$ that I had in the bank did not. I took three days off to see if R* could revive my character but couldn't wait for a response and decided to just create a new character and grind through the game again.
After a little over a week I have ranked up to lvl 36 and looking back I believe my first character shouldn't have ever got past that tutorial race and somehow glitched it's way through the issues R* was having with the cloud servers. It has some pretty good music to push through your HT systems too :T

R* has been making good steps to stabilize the servers issues that plagued the online side of the game and as of their last update most should be able to play and enjoy. Also R* stated that they will be giving out some hush $$$ for anyone who has managed to get online and play in the month of Oct. in what they are calling a Stimulus Package , valued at a cool half million $$$ in two payments of $250k each, the first to be sent out sometime this week and the 2nd by the end of the month.

So who else here at HTShack is playing this awesome R* game?


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

I've only played the initial tutorial race online then it kicked me back to single player. It's a sweet game for sure. I neglected it most of this week but once I get out of work in the morning it'll be time to be up to no good in Los Santos. hehe


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

|Tch0rT| said:


> I've only played the initial tutorial race online then it kicked me back to single player. It's a sweet game for sure. I neglected it most of this week but once I get out of work in the morning it'll be time to be up to no good in Los Santos. hehe


Tch0rT, 
Welcome and thanks for posting! Which system are you playing on PS3 or Xbox 360? If you happen to be on xbl feel free to send me a message and I'll help ya make Rank n Bank. I am now at lvl 47 and bought my apartment w/ 10 car garage complete with a Heist planning room.

GTA V online has been a blast for me and the fixes R* has made since the dismal online launch, now at 1.4, have made it stable/playable for most. Hope you can get into the online servers today and a word of caution if you do. Public servers are fun when filled with like minded gamers but can be very frustrating when filled with griefers. If you find yourself in one of those lobbies you can do two things. Press the start button and join another lobby and hope it's filled with nicer players or return to story mode and then go back to online and start a private invite only lobby where you can fill it with your friends. lddude:

hyghwayman out :wave:


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

I play GTA5 on the PS3. I've heard of some horror stories already of people griefing in GTA5. Labeling others as Poor Sports or something like that and making it more difficult to join matches.  I don't know why people have to do stuff like that. I've played other games online, mostly PC though so I know how it can be. Probably why I mostly stick to single player hehe.


----------

